
MA House Votes to Pass Noncompete Reform Bill - lsllc
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2016/06/29/mass-house-of-representatives-vote-on-noncompete-reform/
======
lsllc
If you are a MA resident, please contact your state senator with your support
to ensure the "garden leave" clause doesn't get stripped in the MA senate!

